# sponsorships



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey, I'm looking to get my audi sponsored. I'm open to any sponsors.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: sponsorships (tbruneau90)*

rofl


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: sponsorships (tbruneau90)*

I'll sponsor it. I'll send you two stickers, you rock them and I'll give you some more free stuff.


----------



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: sponsorships (PineappleMonkey)*

[email protected] email me pics of ur logo and what ur offering


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: sponsorships (tbruneau90)*

Sorry, you took too long to get back to *Me*. I found another person already. Better luck next time.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: sponsorships (PineappleMonkey)*

I would have to see your car before considering to sponsor it......post some pictures of it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: sponsorships (BIGMerle)*

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3041229
pics are there


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Now, before i can send you any products i would need to see my stickers on your hood, winshield, and both sides of the car and then would have to see pictures of it...do you have any issues doing this?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: sponsorships (tbruneau90)*

So what are you doing that is so special that a company would want to send you money and products? Having a car simply isn't enough.
I never understood that. If you're in a race (official race) then yes, I get it. But, you driving down the street certainly doesn't warrant money being thrown at you. Doesn't matter what kind of car you drive.


----------



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (BIGMerle)*

can i see your logo and the only problem i have with that is being on my hood. windshield and side windows? no problem.
to answer your question i do race and i do attend waterfest every year.


----------

